# Please Call Your Legislators



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

You need to call Your Legislators on the following bills

SB 2041 ..........Do Not Support
HB 1239............(Bill needs to be killed) Do Not Support

If you have questions there are threads on this site explaining both bills.

call toll free at 888-635-3447 (Legislator Message Center). Give your name, address, your legislators to whom the message is directed, the bill number and your position on that bill.

Please make the calls they are free and it only takes a few seconds.

Thank You


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Done


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Applied!! :-?


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

HB 1239 (Rep's Porter, DeKrey, Haas, Herbel; Sen's Freborg, Urlacher) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by allowing off trail vehicle use by hunters with the landowners written consent. Passed house 68-22. SNRC amended to not allow off-trail vehicle use while hunting upland game during the deer gun season. Reported back do-pass 4-3.

SB 2041 (Introduced by legislative council natural resources committee) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code relating to possession and transportation of big game and small game taken on Indian land. A general game license is not required to hunt on Indian land, and an individual hunting on Indian land pursuant to a tribal hunting license is not required to possess a state license to hunt on such lands. Passed senate 40-6. HNRC recommended do-pass 13-1.

Mr. Bob could you please explain why you do not support these bills. I am trying to form an opinion on these issues. As of right now, I support both bills BUT I am open to hearing your ideas on this.
Thanks,


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

HB 1239
variety of reasons to not like the bill. First it removes reasonable suspicion from the law enforcement. Second, it will allow anyone with written permission to drive anywhere they wish during hunting season, very few wardens in ND will people be driving around flushing game?
The property rights issue to me doesn't play due to the fact that most if not all landowners have established trails or roads to access their property.

SB 2041 has been debated on many threads. if you wish to see my viewpoint read any of them

Bob.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yessirrrr


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

10-4


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Done!


----------

